# Panel Van Conversion - Transverse Bunk Beds



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I really know little about these vans or their dimensions, but would be interested to know if there are any with transverse bunks across the end of the van. I'm not even sure if the interior width would be sufficient.

I've searched a few sites but none seem to have such a layout.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

hi tony ,

look at this one :

http://www.caraworld.de/wohnmobile/poessl/610790/poessl-roady-vario/bild_3.html

Jan


----------



## manners1 (Sep 18, 2008)

The Windrush has bunkbeds http://www.auto-sleepers.co.uk/vans/peugeot/Models


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

There are a few around, not sure of your reasons for considering the rear bunks, but i have tried a few out.
Very difficult to get into and space restricted, I am 5'1/2"( that half inch has always been important) would be ok for small children though.

Sue


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

I found this website very useful when we were planning our own PVC purchase.

http://www.loftsites.co.uk/fixed-bed-high-top-campervan.html

You will find seven very similar conversions - all based on Fiat or similar - towards the end, with detailed specs. We ended up with an Adria Twin and are very happy with it. I don't know what your budget is, but Addie (a fellow MHF member) is currently selling his very nice example of an Adria Twin.

There are also a few non Fiat/Peugeot/Citroen examples with transverse beds, including:

Devon Monaco (no longer made but plenty around)
Wildax Aurora

These are both based on Renault Master conversions. The master is slightly narrower than the Fiat, but still wide enouhg to support a transverse bed.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I think the Wildax bunks are longitudinal at the offside rear, rather than transverse, if memory serves me right.

Paul


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

My mistake. That is the Wildax Solaris. the Aurora I think has a transverse double. Sorry

Paul


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Yes, you're right, Oldenstar. If I had bothered to read the word "bunks" I might have provided more useful advice.  

But the Aurora does have bunks. 

I remember also seeing a van at Birmingham that had longtitudinal bunks. I think might also have been a Wildax.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

manners1 said:


> The Windrush has bunkbeds http://www.auto-sleepers.co.uk/vans/peugeot/Models


That's the sort of thing I had in mind - thanks.

I like the idea of a fixed bed but a double in a PVC wouldn't work but tiered bunks, tucked transverse at the back, seems to me to be a good layout. At 6ft 2ins, the bunks would be quite long enough for my needs.


----------



## Sloany (May 15, 2010)

Hi Tony, I own a Windrush and i would say the bunks are only suitable for kids. I bought mine with this in mind and it is working out really well for us but i have tried getting in and out of the bunks and it is a big no for me unless my wife could keep nipping outside and opening the back doors so i could get out( Im 5ft 10 and a builder so quite stocky) My wife is nice and slim and can get in and out of the bunks ok but says if they were the only beds she would soon get fed up with them. The double bed is really comfortable and takes 1 minute to set up so if like me you have two kids it is a fantastic van & the kids love the bunks. If you are going to use the bunks for adults i would give it a miss, the bunks needed to be another 150mm wider and the entrance to the bunks a lot wider.

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Nice to know that there are some out there and point taken re size and accessibility.

I need to get inside a few myself now.

At this stage I'm just browsing.


----------

